# Cologne, Germany:  Culture of Islam



## Mrs. M. (Jan 9, 2016)

​
It was only a few weeks ago that Germany was being lauded for their generosity towards Muslim immigrants who were allegedly fleeing from the war torn region of Syria. Welcome banners were held high by throngs of well-meaning but naive Germans as mostly military aged Muslim males flooded the gates of the city.

Unbeknownst to the German people Islam is a culture of rape. It is considered common place in Islamic countries for Muslim gangs to surround non-Muslim women and sexually molest and rape them in broad daylight. According to their culture, this is acceptable.

Consider Tahir Square. Lara Logan was quickly surrounded by a mob of Muslim men while on a journalism assignment in Egypt. She was repeatedly violently raped and terrorized. It was the wake up call of her life.

Germany has now received their own wake up call.

On the evening of December 31st, 2015 there was a citywide gathering in Cologne, Germany for the annual New Years Eve celebration. Over one thousand inebriated Muslim Immigrants waged sexual jihad against the women in the square while others fired rockets into crowds of people.

There were reports of rape, sexual molestation, ripping the clothing off of women and terrorizing them. Men were knifed, robbed and beaten while others sustained burn injuries from the rockets which the Muslim immigrants fired upon them while laughing. It was utter mayhem with not a police officer in sight, the victims said. By the time they showed up? It was too late.

In the aftermath, 16 attackers have been identified but there have been no arrests.

German citizens were outraged by the media's delay in reporting the New Year's Eve Islamic attack. It is possible that Angela Merkel was behind that delay. She has been the driving force behind accepting over one million Islamic invaders into the country under the guise of a Syrian refugee crisis.

According to a Pew Research poll there were already 4,760,000 Muslims living in Germany before the invasion.

Gatestone Institute recently cited an investigative news report - that German authorities do not know where 50% of Muslims registered as living in Germany are and have no way of finding out.

Germany is at a loss as to how to cope with the culture of rape that Islam brings. Violent rapists are considered mentally deranged by most of Western society. We deal with such people by putting them in prison and offering them mental health treatment.

But what do you do with a culture of rape where violent sexual jihad is considered the norm? What possible explanation could there be for a culture bent on deranged – psychopathic behavior that can explode en masse without warning?

Dr. Nicoloia Sennels is a Danish psychologist who has done extensive study on the subject of Islamic culture. His findings are startling.

His research reveals that massive inbreeding within the Muslim culture has done catastrophic damage to their gene pool. The tradition of intermarriage between first cousins for the past 1400 years has had a devastating impact on the health, intelligence and sanity of their offspring.

Close to half of the 1.5 billion Muslims in the world are inbred. According to Dr. Sennels a large percentage of inbred Muslims have parents who are inbred. It's a generational problem and it is having a terrible effect on Western society.

The statistics Dr. Sennel presented prove that Muslim inbreeding is widespread. 70% of all marriages in Pakistan are between first cousins. 80% of all marriages in Nubia (southern part of Egypt) are blood related. 60% in Iraq, 64% in Jordan, 63% in the Sudan, 67% in Saudi Arabia. The BBC reported that that 55% of the Pakistani community in Britain are married to their first cousins.

Only nine Muslims have ever received the Nobel Prize and Dr. Sennel's contributes this fact to Muslim inbreeding. 1400 years of Muslim inbreeding has had a very damaging effect on Muslim intelligence and sanity.

Angela Merkel's own actions have been tantamount to shutting down every mental institution in Europe and permitting the criminally insane to run unrestrained throughout the streets.  If you don't believe it?  Watch the video entitled, "Cologne New Years Eve 2015 Victim Testimonies."

Tim Burton said, One person's craziness is another persons sanity.
To this I say, There is no better example than the Culture of Islam.


----------



## waltky (Jan 10, 2016)

Germany reapin' the rewards of lib'ral refugee policy...

*Germans slam ‘Rapefugees’ in wake of mass sexual attack*
_January 10, 2016 - German protesters seething over a series of sexual assaults of women by migrants on New Year’s Eve brought tensions to a flashpoint in Cologne, where police unleashed water cannons and tear gas to control crowds._


> Fallout from the holiday attacks — in which dozens of women in the western German city endured a horrifying “gauntlet” of groping and violence by mobs of men — has heightened anger over the country’s welcoming attitude toward migrants and refugees.  Dueling groups took over the streets Saturday, including 1,700 anti-Muslim demonstrators who threw bottles and firecrackers at cops and carried signs reading, “Rapefugees Not Welcome,” and shouting, “Merkel out,” denouncing the open-door policy of Chancellor Angela Merkel, who welcomed 1.1 million refugees and migrants to Germany in 2015.
> 
> The right-wing group, many representing the anti-Islam PEGIDA movement, was met by roughly 1,300 equally angry left-wing protesters, with both groups expressing horror at the extent of the New Year’s Eve attacks.  At least 150 reports of sexual assault have been filed, out of 379 complaints of robbery and violence, said police, who admitted after days of denials that most of the attackers were asylum seekers and illegal migrants.  In Cologne, a police report kept under wraps for days described women having to “run a gantlet” of drunken, abusive “Arab and North African” men in the square bounded by the Cologne Cathedral, one of Germany’s best-known Christian symbols, and its modernist glass Central Station.
> 
> ...



See also:

*Women made to ‘run gauntlet’ in mass sexual attack in Germany*
_January 7, 2016  — An internal report by German police describes how women in the western city of Cologne had to run through mobs of drunken men who attacked them during New Year’s celebrations, an experience likened to “running the gauntlet.”_


> The report, details of which were widely published by German media Thursday, added to witness accounts describing a string of sexual assaults that have sparked a heated debate about migration and the police’s failure to prevent the mayhem.  Chancellor Angela Merkel said Germany must examine whether it has done enough to deport foreigners who commit crimes, after police said the perpetrators of the attack were of “Arab or North African origin.”
> 
> While officials have cautioned against casting suspicion on migrants in general, the attacks have been seized on by some opponents of Germany’s welcoming stance toward those fleeing conflict after the country registered nearly 1.1 million asylum-seekers last year.  “We must examine again and again whether we have already done what is necessary in terms of … deportations from Germany in order to send clear signals to those who are not prepared to abide by our legal order,” Merkel said.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Jan 11, 2016)

Refugees need to learn they have to follow the laws of the land they migrate to...

*Anti-immigrant protesters demand Merkel ouster*
_Mon, Jan 11, 2016 - Chanting “Merkel out” and waving placards with slogans like “Rapefugees not welcome,” PEGIDA protesters on Saturday vented their fury against migrants after mass sexual assaults on Dec. 31._


> Amid clashes with police, the protesters took aim at German Chancellor Angela Merkel, accusing her of allowing migrants to run amok through her liberal stance toward those fleeing war.  Tensions escalated when followers of the movement — about half of them violence-prone hooligans, according to police — marched and hurled beer bottles and firecrackers at police, shouting: “Where were you on New Year’s Eve?”  Riot police beat back the protesters with batons, teargas and water cannons in clashes that left three police and one journalist injured and in which police detained multiple demonstrators.  “Merkel has become a danger to our country. Merkel must go,” one speaker earlier told the 1,700-strong crowd, which loudly echoed the call, expressing their anger at the 1.1 million migrants who entered Germany last year.  “Tolerance is the final virtue of a dying society,” read another banner in the protest, organized by the local chapter of PEGIDA, the self-styled “Patriotic Europeans Against the Islamization of the Occident.”
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See also:

*Merkel gets tough after Cologne attacks*
_Mon, Jan 11, 2016 - RESIDENCE RISK: German Chancellor Angela Merkel said that if a refugee breaks the law, they could lose their residence even if they only receive a suspended sentence_


> German Chancellor Angela Merkel on Saturday backed stricter laws to expel convicted refugees, while Cologne police said they have now recorded 379 cases of New Year’s Eve violence — ranging from groping to theft to two reported rapes — with asylum seekers and illegal migrants making up the majority of suspects.  Vowing tough action, Merkel declared that any refugee handed a jail term — even if it was a suspended sentence — should be kicked out of the nation.  “If the law does not suffice, then the law must be changed,” she said, pledging action to protect not just German citizens, but innocent refugees too.  Witnesses described terrifying scenes of hundreds of women running a gauntlet of groping hands, lewd insults and robberies in the mob violence.
> 
> Of the cases reported so far, 40 percent related to sexual violence, Cologne police said in a statement.  “Those in focus of criminal police investigations are mostly people from North African countries. The majority of them are asylum seekers and people who are in Germany illegally,” police added, confirming witness accounts.  The allegations have stoked criticism of Merkel’s liberal open-door policy — which brought 1.1 million new asylum seekers to Germany last year.  Merkel has so far refused to abandon her welcoming stance toward war refugees, but on Saturday had tough words for law breakers.  “If a refugee flouts the rules, then there must be consequences, that means that they can lose their residence right here regardless of whether they have a suspended sentence or a prison sentence,” she said after a meeting with the top ranks of her party in the southwestern city of Mainz.
> 
> ...


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jan 11, 2016)

The Op-eds forum should be renamed "Mrs. M's crazy partisan rants."

CK, I hope her vagina's worth it.


----------



## Tilly (Jan 12, 2016)

TheOldSchool said:


> The Op-eds forum should be renamed "Mrs. M's crazy partisan rants."
> 
> CK, I hope her vagina's worth it.


Vulgar pig.


----------



## Manchester (Jan 12, 2016)

Such a hilarious piece of propaganda.


----------



## DarkFury (Jan 12, 2016)

Manchester said:


> Such a hilarious piece of propaganda.


*Well sh8t for brains allow me to wake your dumb ass up.

That is a recording of one of the rapes there RECORDED by the damn rapists. Now you run you hide you deny but there is NO propaganda to it. Because THEY RECORD their crimes.

Take a walk sh8t head.

Fury*


----------



## Manchester (Jan 12, 2016)

DarkFury said:


> Manchester said:
> 
> 
> > Such a hilarious piece of propaganda.
> ...



I see youre teachers taught you as little manners as they did knowledge.  I can only assume your impotent rage is compensating for something you lack in life, love perhaps?

This is a thread about Germany, Germany doesn't have garfitti in Arabic so take your youtube videos somewhere else, eh?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jan 12, 2016)

"According to a Pew Research poll there were already 4,760,000 Muslims living in Germany before the invasion."

This is a lie, there is no 'invasion.' 

"Germany is at a loss as to how to cope with the culture of rape that Islam brings."

This is a lie, there is no 'culture of rape.'

The thread premise fails as a composition fallacy, a hateful display of ignorance and bigotry.


----------



## DarkFury (Jan 12, 2016)

Manchester said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > Manchester said:
> ...


"Germany doesn't have garfitti in Arabic"....*What kind of retard are you? A water head? Drug induced? Boozer? Germany has grafitti {tagging} in just about every islamic area. Its been there for years moron. They mark it first then take it just like bloods or crips in L.A. you mental defect.

As to my manners? Get used to them sh8t head.*


----------



## Roudy (Jan 12, 2016)

Maybe Imam Hussien Oblahblah could bring one or two of the 600 German rape victims to his State of the Union address as a reason for why we should let more Muslims into this country.


----------



## Meathead (Jan 12, 2016)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> "According to a Pew Research poll there were already 4,760,000 Muslims living in Germany before the invasion."
> 
> This is a lie, there is no 'invasion.'
> 
> ...


So true. Feminists tell us that US college campuses are the bastion of rape culture, not the adherents to the religion of peace.


----------



## Manchester (Jan 12, 2016)

DarkFury said:


> Manchester said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...




No it doesn't. And I know because I live in Germany and regularly visit islamic areas as they have the best food.

You are a very very angry man, I suspect you have no sex life and blame everybody but yourself for it.


----------



## Manchester (Jan 12, 2016)

Roudy said:


> Maybe Imam Hussien Oblahblah could bring one or two of the 600 German rape victims to his State of the Union address as a reason for why we should let more Muslims into this country.



600! The German press number them at 100 and states they have been molested and not raped.  It's bad enough of a situation without inflating the numbers.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 12, 2016)

TheOldSchool said:


> The Op-eds forum should be renamed "Mrs. M's crazy partisan rants."
> 
> CK, I hope her vagina's worth it.





LOL.....s0n.........didn't think anybody was more naïve than MATTHEW on this board.

Massive Coverup Exposed In Sweden As Media, Cops Hid Migrant Sex Attacks | Zero Hedge


Europe is being invaded.........only the k00k left doesn't see it. Thankfully for us here, this shit is going to get so out of hand in Europe, America will be able to give the hi sign to middle eastern immigrants and not bat an eyelash.


----------



## Tilly (Jan 12, 2016)

Manchester said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe Imam Hussien Oblahblah could bring one or two of the 600 German rape victims to his State of the Union address as a reason for why we should let more Muslims into this country.
> ...


It's close to 600 with almost half the crimes involving sexual assault and rape.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 12, 2016)

f'ing duh..............


Thousands Flood The Streets In Germany As Fury Over Refugee Sex Assaults Reaches Boiling Point | Zero Hedge


Offuckingcourse the American media isn't covering these stories!!! And don't forget.........the hard core left ( like the dolts on this board ) is invariably immersed in the matrix created by the lefty media. Been that way for well over 60 years!!!


----------



## Tilly (Jan 12, 2016)

Thank you, Mrs M, for another excellent article.
Keep up the good work


----------



## Meathead (Jan 12, 2016)

Manchester said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe Imam Hussien Oblahblah could bring one or two of the 600 German rape victims to his State of the Union address as a reason for why we should let more Muslims into this country.
> ...


Yer right. Where would Obama sit 600 at the SOTU anyway?


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 12, 2016)

LMAO..........nah...........no invasion here!!!


! https://youtu.be/2WuAGjBQX0A


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 12, 2016)

Like most in this country, we are sick and tired of the political correctness BS..........this will be the death of it, thank God.


Migrant crisis: Dutch town riots over asylum centre plan - BBC News


----------



## Meathead (Jan 12, 2016)

skookerasbil said:


> Like most in this country, we are sick and tired of the political correctness BS..........this will be the death of it, thank God.
> 
> 
> Migrant crisis: Dutch town riots over asylum centre plan - BBC News


Excellent article on the subject:

Time to End Radical Islam Political Correctness

Love this:* Here is an example of what progressives would call “Islamophobia,” dubbed appropriately by Andrew Cummins as a word “created by fascists, used by cowards, to manipulate morons.” *


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 12, 2016)

DarkFury said:


> Manchester said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...


the video is from an incident years ago in cairo.


----------



## Manchester (Jan 12, 2016)

L.K.Eder said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > Manchester said:
> ...



I see.  So what this angry little man is doing is lying.  He's making wild claims about knowing more about the country I live in and posting videos from north africa and claiming they're central europe.  I thought so.  Thanks very much LK


----------



## iolo (Jan 12, 2016)

Cultures differ.   Muslim men sometimes behave like pigs in clover when they can get booze and attack unaccompanied women:   Americans only feel 'free' when they are armed like Sicilian bandits and can murder vast numbers of people.    The main thing is to teach barbarians civilization before letting them in to civilized countries.


----------



## Meathead (Jan 12, 2016)

Manchester said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...


I've been to Manchester and North Africa. I don't know which is more of a shit hole.


----------



## dani67 (Jan 12, 2016)

if you  had life with this women for 30 years:
and you have wild arab dna (millions of turk live in germany.but never happened)









it will be hard controlling yourself for this woman


----------



## Manchester (Jan 12, 2016)

Meathead said:


> Manchester said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...



Excellent.  Can you clue the rest of us in as to what the fuck that has to do with the propaganda that started this thread?  Or are you just taking side swipes because you have no meaningful points yet.

On a side I went to Prague last week. Its very pleasant in a slightly backwards way.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 12, 2016)

Manchester said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe Imam Hussien Oblahblah could bring one or two of the 600 German rape victims to his State of the Union address as a reason for why we should let more Muslims into this country.
> ...


Actually it's more than 600 if you count the other German cities.  My bad.

Growing scale of Germany attacks puts pressure on Merkel's migrant policy

In Cologne, police said on Sunday that 516 criminal complaints had been filed by individuals or groups in relation to assaults on New Year’s Eve, while police in Hamburg said 133 similar charges had been lodged with the north German city.
Frankfurt also registered complaints, although far fewer.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 12, 2016)

dani67 said:


> if you  had life with this women for 30 years:
> and you have wild arab dna (millions of turk live in germany.but never happened)
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, it's hard controlling yourself as a male Muslim coming from a restricted country where women are considered disposable property of the males, and all Western women are considered whores just because they don't cover themselves with a veil.  

But hey, let's let more of them in, why not?


----------

